# A bouncers notes on getting laid in clubs



## 000bsahar (Mar 30, 2022)

Don't get me wrong, most of this is basic shit that doesn't need saying but for those who use OLD and are out of touch with these things, here is (in my experience) some important things to keep in mind at the club...

The average clubgoer is a mong who you'll probably never see again, their opinion to you is dirt, embarrassment and humiliation don't exist in this environment.
Women have weird tastes, I've always been surprised by who does and doesn't seal the deal because of women's strong preference in "types"
As long as you're attractive, the most important barrier is not looking like a predator. Rack up as much social proof as you can, go in with friends who will make you look good, have a good time that doesn't revolve around trying to fuck.
Talk to/dance/kiss as many girls as you can, but get in and out quick; then focus on the ones that stick around later.
Ideally, you want to clearly express interest and see if they reciprocate, if you get no signs- move on quick.
Don't become overly attached to a girl who has shown interest, you never know if she could be leaving with someone else later or just go home without telling you.
Don't worry about setting up the perfect entrance or perfect lines (see point 1), just let them know what you want.
With the heavy flow of people in the venues I work, its important to come on strong and escalate quickly, its not uncommon for girls to leave with guys after ~30s of conversation.
With that in mind, don't spend too much time focusing on one person, if you're shot down trying to escalate then ignore and don't play into their shit.
It's not always a loss to go home alone, sometimes it's the only thing you can do without compromising your self respect (which you'll hate yourself more for).
Stay relatively sober and self-aware, especially if you're prone to making bad decisions drunk, I've seen too many decent looking guys on the verge of being blackout drunk leaving with whales or transsexuals.
I'll probably think of points to amend to this later, its looking a bit barebones right now,
Drop any questions if you want, I have plenty stories to back all these points.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 30, 2022)

In before the basement dwellers start regurgitating “Chad or death”


----------



## Deleted member 18313 (Mar 30, 2022)

Point 8 is a fairy tail in Europe, no way a girl is leaving the club with you


----------



## 000bsahar (Mar 30, 2022)

Isopropil said:


> Point 8 is a fairy tail in Europe, no way a girl is leaving the club with you


I'm a bonger and it's fairly common in busy venues, leaving a club doesn't always mean going straight into fucking, more commonly it's going somewhere quieter to talk or flirt more, where you don't have to yell over the music.


----------



## 000bsahar (Mar 30, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> In before the basement dwellers start regurgitating “Chad or death”


They're not too far off the mark, but you can still very easily get swerved no matter how good you look, happens all the time.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 30, 2022)

000bsahar said:


> They're not too far off the mark, but you can still very easily get swerved no matter how good you look, happens all the time.


My point is that they think it’s 100% over if you aren’t chad lol

Obviously higher looks means more success if everything else was equal but like you said even chads can get swerved depending on circumstances.


----------



## thereallegend (Mar 30, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> My point is that they think it’s 100% over if you aren’t chad lol
> 
> Obviously higher looks means more success if everything else was equal but like you said even chads can get swerved depending on circumstances.


“Chad or death” is a metaphorical truth.

It’s not factual but if you believe it, you’ll work harder to looksmaxx.


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 30, 2022)

000bsahar said:


> Don't get me wrong, most of this is basic shit that doesn't need saying but for those who use OLD and are out of touch with these things, here is (in my experience) some important things to keep in mind at the club...
> 
> The average clubgoer is a mong who you'll probably never see again, their opinion to you is dirt, embarrassment and humiliation don't exist in this environment.
> Women have weird tastes, I've always been surprised by who does and doesn't seal the deal because of women's strong preference in "types"
> ...



Out of curiosity how are ethnics perceived amongst bouncers in the club scene? i.e. an ugly ethnic approaches (Somalian, Indian, pakistani ect) to come in, how do you see this going down. What blackpill and advice would you give to such a person?

Do you notice a racial hierachy in the club scene?

I noticed women were practically just let in wheras ethnics were heavily searched and treated extremely bad, usually by ethnic bouncers.


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Mar 30, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Out of curiosity how are ethnics perceived amongst bouncers in the club scene? i.e. an ugly ethnic approaches (Somalian, Indian, pakistani ect) to come in, how do you see this going down. What blackpill and advice would you give to such a person?
> 
> Do you notice a racial hierachy in the club scene?
> 
> I noticed women were practically just let in wheras ethnics were heavily searched and treated extremely bad, usually by ethnic bouncers.


There is a racial hierachy for sure, ethnics often get rejected in my country (Denmark) or they bouncer will ask them to pay 10x normal price to get in. Also this is worse the more hyped the club is. Besides, you rarely see an ethnic with an above 6/10 girl and it’s common to see a mid girl kiss with an ethnic at 11pm then leave with a white boy at 1am


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Mar 30, 2022)

From my experience:
Heightmaxxing is extremely easy in clubs, light is too dark and girls too drunk to notice your lifts anyways; 2-4inch lifts work fine. Same goes for makeup because of the lighting but you still gotta be careful to only use it in critical areas and naturally to still not get caught.

There will always be lots of sluts in need of dick, getting a 4 psl is easy af, the real battle is getting a hot one.

If you tend to get rejected at clubs, going in with a girl can help, if you have at least 1 girl with you they will pretty much never reject you. I omce entered together with 5 girls and I didn’t even have to pay entrance

It’s easier to get girls away from the floor instead of on it, it can be hard to communicate and score with everyone going crazy and jumping


----------



## 000bsahar (Mar 30, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Out of curiosity how are ethnics perceived amongst bouncers in the club scene? i.e. an ugly ethnic approaches (Somalian, Indian, pakistani ect) to come in, how do you see this going down. What blackpill and advice would you give to such a person?
> 
> Do you notice a racial hierachy in the club scene?
> 
> I noticed women were practically just let in wheras ethnics were heavily searched and treated extremely bad, usually by ethnic bouncers.


Anyone who is a "bit off" is usually profiled and kept a close eye on, mostly this is due to learning difficulties or cultural differences but you always want to trust your gut. The girls behind the bar will usually point out certain "creepy" guys, and most of the time they're just a bit autistic or foreign (usually not great looking). So yeah they probably get profiled more than we should, there's no obligation to let anyone in the venue and we need no excuse to remove someone so a lot of doorman will just save the hassle and deny anyone who doesn't fit the normal crowd.


----------



## 000bsahar (Mar 30, 2022)

PeakMaleHeight said:


> From my experience:
> Heightmaxxing is extremely easy in clubs, light is too dark and girls too drunk to notice your lifts anyways; 2-4inch lifts work fine. Same goes for makeup because of the lighting but you still gotta be careful to only use it in critical areas and naturally to still not get caught.
> 
> There will always be lots of sluts in need of dick, getting a 4 psl is easy af, the real battle is getting a hot one.
> ...


Going in with a girl in your group is solid advice, you can basically ignore the social proof point as long as the other girls see you're with them.
Yeah there's always easy girls if you're desperate enough.
I'd advise against lifts, you wouldn't wanna be walking around in basically high-heels while tipsy.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

000bsahar said:


> Don't get me wrong, most of this is basic shit that doesn't need saying but for those who use OLD and are out of touch with these things, here is (in my experience) some important things to keep in mind at the club...
> 
> The average clubgoer is a mong who you'll probably never see again, their opinion to you is dirt, embarrassment and humiliation don't exist in this environment.
> Women have weird tastes, I've always been surprised by who does and doesn't seal the deal because of women's strong preference in "types"
> ...


most basic human behaviour yet an enigma code on this forum

foockin hell


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 30, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> “Chad or death” is a metaphorical truth.
> 
> It’s not factual but if you believe it, you’ll work harder to looksmaxx.


You will work harder to looksmax but literally at the cost of everything else in life, because you would believe being chad is everything. You will become a mentalcel and social recluse until you become Chad which will be NEVER.

No amount of looksmaxing will make you chad if you aren’t above average-looking BY DEFAULT.

“Chad or death” mentality is cancer, just looksmax to above-average looking while focusing on your mentality (confidence, not giving a fuck, being assertive, etc).

I’ve seen good looking people act like pussies in clubs and then get no pussy.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> most basic human behaviour yet an enigma code on this forum
> 
> foockin hell


Shows how aspie and out of touch with reality people are.


----------



## cmfanel (Mar 31, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> You will work harder to looksmax but literally at the cost of everything else in life, because you would believe being chad is everything. You will become a mentalcel and social recluse until you become Chad which will be NEVER.
> 
> No amount of looksmaxing will make you chad if you aren’t above average-looking BY DEFAULT.
> 
> ...


felt this one. even if youre a 10/10 if you never escalate youll never get anywhere


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 31, 2022)

cmfanel said:


> felt this one. even if youre a 10/10 if you never escalate youll never get anywhere


Hmmm 10/10 wouldn’t need to escalate but they’re literally a unicorn lol

But yeah your point is still valid, good looking men still need to escalate and be assertive in clubs otherwise they just get a makeout session at best.


----------



## cmfanel (Mar 31, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> Hmmm 10/10 wouldn’t need to escalate but they’re literally a unicorn lol
> 
> But yeah your point is still valid, good looking men still need to escalate and be assertive in clubs otherwise they just get a makeout session at best.


ive seen the ugliest fucks in clubs get twerked on and make out in the club, its literally all social proof and escalation


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 31, 2022)

cmfanel said:


> ive seen the ugliest fucks in clubs get twerked on and make out in the club, its literally all social proof and escalation


Yeah escalation is HUGE in clubs

Anti-social blackpillers would never understand because they don’t go out and get all of their life experience on the internet. You say anything about escalation or confidence and they call it cope, it’s the kind of attitude that will keep them alone and miserable forever.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 31, 2022)

000bsahar said:


> mong


i like that word 

@Korea @StrangerDanger 
you are a mong!


----------



## cmfanel (Mar 31, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> Yeah escalation is HUGE in clubs
> 
> Anti-social blackpillers would never understand because they don’t go out and get all of their life experience on the internet. You say anything about escalation or confidence and they call it cope, it’s the kind of attitude that will keep them alone and miserable forever.


habitually online incels will never know how much being confident, NT, and cool is actually worth. even in a simple situation, being NT allows you to go to clubs with friends for proof, allows you to talk to girls confidently, and allows you to meet new people to grow your friend group. if youre an autistic chad you would never have this and would never be able to do this. at best youre just a mannequin for people to gawk at, and at worse youre at home doing nothing. NT > looks as long as youre above 5/10


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 31, 2022)

cmfanel said:


> habitually online incels will never know how much being confident, NT, and cool is actually worth. even in a simple situation, being NT allows you to go to clubs with friends for proof, allows you to talk to girls confidently, and allows you to meet new people to grow your friend group. if youre an autistic chad you would never have this and would never be able to do this. at best youre just a mannequin for people to gawk at, and at worse youre at home doing nothing. NT > looks as long as youre above 5/10


Legit af, just hit looks threshold + be NT to get laid

Blackpill applies mostly to extremes; ugly people and chads. They both live in a different world compared to the majority of men.


----------



## 000bsahar (Mar 31, 2022)

cmfanel said:


> habitually online incels will never know how much being confident, NT, and cool is actually worth. even in a simple situation, being NT allows you to go to clubs with friends for proof, allows you to talk to girls confidently, and allows you to meet new people to grow your friend group. if youre an autistic chad you would never have this and would never be able to do this. at best youre just a mannequin for people to gawk at, and at worse youre at home doing nothing. NT > looks as long as youre above 5/10





JamesHowlett said:


> Legit af, just hit looks threshold + be NT to get laid
> 
> Blackpill applies mostly to extremes; ugly people and chads. They both live in a different world compared to the majority of men.


You wanna strike a right balance between being relatable to the woman you're talking to (dialling in the edgyness) but without giving up your own personality and being desperate. Looking happy and fun to be around is pretty essential.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 2, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> In before the basement dwellers start regurgitating “Chad or death”


selection bias. clubs select for chads, ie those who are sexually successuful just like gyms select for those who build muscle most effectively. 

for the most part, you don't see subhumans at clubs and you don't see scrawny little faggots at gyms.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 2, 2022)

cmfanel said:


> habitually online incels will never know how much being confident, NT, and cool is actually worth. even in a simple situation, being NT allows you to go to clubs with friends for proof, allows you to talk to girls confidently, and allows you to meet new people to grow your friend group. if youre an autistic chad you would never have this and would never be able to do this. at best youre just a mannequin for people to gawk at, and at worse youre at home doing nothing. NT > looks as long as youre above 5/10


every single person who needs those attributes is an ugly faggot. chad has those attributes because of decades of positive reinforcement, but he doesn't need them. go try and be nt as an ugly incel faggot loser and see what hppaens


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 2, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> My point is that they think it’s 100% over if you aren’t chad lol
> 
> Obviously higher looks means more success if everything else was equal but like you said even chads can get swerved depending on circumstances.


it's a spectrum. but having average hook up sex isn't anything special. having chad sex with genuine lust is the only thing worthwhile


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 3, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> selection bias. clubs select for chads, ie those who are sexually successuful just like gyms select for those who build muscle most effectively.
> 
> for the most part, you don't see subhumans at clubs and you don't see scrawny little faggots at gyms.


Clubs select for chad? Just that line alone tells me you never go out.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 3, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> it's a spectrum. but having average hook up sex isn't anything special. having chad sex with genuine lust is the only thing worthwhile


Imprinting onto your brain that “Chad sex” is the only thing worthwhile is condemning you to a lifetime of misery. Can’t you people see you’re shooting yourself in the foot with this fucked up mentality?


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 3, 2022)

Do you have to approach the woman while dancing or should you wait till they show really clear IOIs or even start talking to you?


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 3, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> you don't see scrawny little faggots at gyms.


I’m at the gym rn & there’s scrawny dudes everywhere


----------



## cmfanel (Apr 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I’m at the gym rn & there’s scrawny dudes everywhere


going to the gym to hit legs in a bit, literally the only buff guy ive seen was some asian dude ive seen only once with me at 3am who was fucking yelling and benching 3 plates. other than that 90% skinny guys thinking they can look good whatsover for summer by putting on 2lbs of lean muscle. jfl if you wanted to look good coming from skinny you shouldve started a cycle LAST summer and not waiting until god damn may to hit the gym for 2022 summer. the normie mind really is something to behold


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 4, 2022)

cmfanel said:


> going to the gym to hit legs in a bit, literally the only buff guy ive seen was some asian dude ive seen only once with me at 3am who was fucking yelling and benching 3 plates. other than that 90% skinny guys thinking they can look good whatsover for summer by putting on 2lbs of lean muscle. jfl if you wanted to look good coming from skinny you shouldve started a cycle LAST summer and not waiting until god damn may to hit the gym for 2022 summer. the normie mind really is something to behold


Legit 

90% of males at my gym have shit physiques (either too skinny, skinnyfat, or extremely overweight) 

Worst part is their performance is subpar & I RARELY see them go full ROM 

The last 10% are either roidcels or lean nattys


----------



## cmfanel (Apr 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Legit
> 
> 90% of males at my gym have shit physiques (either too skinny, skinnyfat, or extremely overweight)
> 
> ...


even baseline physique its very rare i see a guy who with a wide frame v taper look. most everyone is either too short, too tall, frame isnt wide enough or hips too wide. very rare to see what i would consider a GOOD frame. i think im the only roidcel in my gym, mine is too commercial tbh and i think i go too late. i believe more athletes come in around 5pm but fuck that way too hectic at that time


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 18, 2022)

000bsahar said:


> Don't get me wrong, most of this is basic shit that doesn't need saying but for those who use OLD and are out of touch with these things, here is (in my experience) some important things to keep in mind at the club...
> 
> The average clubgoer is a mong who you'll probably never see again, their opinion to you is dirt, embarrassment and humiliation don't exist in this environment.
> Women have weird tastes, I've always been surprised by who does and doesn't seal the deal because of women's strong preference in "types"
> ...



Just another question , if someone starts a fight with you, or trys to mug you off , how is the best way to deal with it in the night scene. Is violence and focussed aggression the best way to retaliate?

Would you say the night club scene is just a display of your value?


----------



## 000bsahar (May 6, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Just another question , if someone starts a fight with you, or trys to mug you off , how is the best way to deal with it in the night scene. Is violence and focussed aggression the best way to retaliate?
> 
> Would you say the night club scene is just a display of your value?


Mostly depends on you and your values, when I'm not working and alone; I'll just deescalate and try to avoid conflict (because I don't really give a fuck and don't have anything to prove), when girls are involved it's another story but again depends on the kind of person you are, if someone you're interested in sees you backing down or getting pressed they might lose interest but like I said you can just move on to a different girl if you don't wanna risk getting hurt. That being said it's very easy to talk someone down while still being in control and not loosing face- but it takes experience, you'll know that the people that make a big scene, scream in your face and threaten you aren't actually looking for a fight. If you wanted to hurt someone you wouldn't waste energy telling them you'd just do it. But to be honest I don't think these situations happen remotely as often as you'd think.

I know it's not a very bouncer-like response but times have changed, in my country we have to be licensed and can't be seen being too aggressive, fronting people and fighting all the time unless it's completely needed.


----------

